# Grand Theft Auto 5 - News, Gerüchte, Diskussionen [Sammelthread]



## Chemenu (30. September 2013)

*Grand Theft Auto 5 - News, Gerüchte, Diskussionen [Sammelthread]*

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Grand Theft Auto 5. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Grand Theft Auto 5. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.

_Originalpost:_

Ich finde das Spiel braucht einen eigenen Sammelthread. Hier kann alles rein, wie z.B.:

- Fragen zu Missionen
- Tips & Tricks
- Diskussionen
- Links zu lustigen/sehenswerten Bildern/Videos
- usw.

Ich hab auch gleich eine Frage an alle, die GTA V auf der PS3 spielen.
Habt ihr auch ab und zu Freezes während dem spielen?
Bei mir friert ab und zu das Bild für ca. 3-5 Sek. komplett ein. In dieser Zeit werden dann hörbar Daten von der Disc nachgeladen. 
Oft sieht man dabei auch gleichzeitig unscharfe bzw. fehlende Texturen im Bild.  Das Problem tritt bisher nur auf wenn ich schnell mit dem Auto unterwegs bin, und selbst dann zum Glück nur selten. Sowas hatte ich aber bisher in keinem Spiel für die PS3.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2013)

Da hab ich ja Glück, dass ich die Xbox-Version genommen habe  Ausschlaggebend war aber in erster Linie der Controller.


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2013)

Mein zweites Problem in dem Spiel ist die Polizei. Ich finde es ist so gut wie unmöglich aus einer Schießerei mit der Polizei lebend zu entkommen. Man kann die Polizisten gar nicht so schnell neutralisieren wie die nachrücken. Jedes mal wenn ich einen erschieße spawnen min. 2 neue... oder es kommen gar mehrere Fahrzeuge daher. Ich find das schon extrem übertrieben.

Auch die Verfolgungsjagden... Polizeiautos sind immer schneller, egal ob man mit einem Caddy oder einem getunden Sportflitzer unterwegs ist. Dazu sind die dann auch noch so agressiv dass die mir auch ins schwerste Gelände folgen und sich teilweise in den Tod stürzen, mir aufs Dach springen, usw... 

Also im 4. Teil konnte ich mich auch in höheren Fahndunsleveln noch aus so manchen Schießereien befreien, in GTA V reichen 2 Sterne und ich hab keine Chance mehr.

Was sind da eure Erfahrungen? Wie ergeht es euch so mit den Ordnungshütern in GTA V?


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2013)

Ja die Bullen fahren wie die Schweine. Aber solang man nur drei Sterne am Hals hat, wird man die recht schnell los. Einfach von Strassen fern halten (z.b. ins Gelände fahren, auf Eisenbahnbrücken oder in U-bahntunnel), den Heli, der bei drei Sternen auftaucht, kann man abschiessen und sich dann verkrümeln, es dauert nen Moment bis da ein neuer kommt. Ich steige auch oft aus wenn ich ungesehen bin, und verstecke mich in Hinterhöfen, oder ducke mich hinter Mauern. Man kann sich sogar in Büschen verstecken, auch dort vorrausgesetzt dass man nicht gesehen wird. Ab vier Sternen rückt das Swat an, da ist dann die Kacke schon gehörig am Dampfen - zwei Helis oder mehr, und die Karren folgen einem auch ins Gelände. Das mit dem U-bahn Tunnel funzt dort aber auch noch. Ich hab mir ne Markierung auf die Karte gemacht, damit ich weiss wo die Schienen im Boden verschwinden.


----------



## Chemenu (30. September 2013)

In der Stadt fällt es mir auch wesentlich leichter die Polizei abzuhängen, vorausgesetzt ich hab einen fahrbaren Untersatz.
Dann gibt es ja allerlie kleine Gassen, Tunnel, Parkhäuser, usw. 

Zu Fuß und auf dem Land sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus...

Ich hatte gestern folgende Situation:
Durch Zufall bin ich im Hinterland an einem Raubüberfall vorbei gekommen. Ein paar Gangster haben sich mit der Polizei einen Schusswechsel geliefert. Als alle Gangster tot waren hab ich mir ganz unauffällig und entgegen den Anweisungen der Sheriffs die Beute geschnappt und hinter einem Auto verschanzt. 
Musste dann natürlich ein paar der Sheriffs ausschalten weil die zwischen mir und meinem Fahrzeug waren, nur hat das ganze dann kein Ende mehr genommen. Für jeden Abschuss ist ein neuer Streifenwagen angefahren gekommen, aus allen möglichen Richtungen. Hubschrauber war auch nach ca. 30 Sek. da. Hab dann zu Fuß die Flucht ergriffen und bei einer Scheune in der Nähe einen Geländewagen entdeckt. Bin eingestiegen und direkt ins Gelände gefahren, dachte schon ich hätte damit gute Karten... falsch gedacht.
Egal wo ich hingefahren bin, es waren überall Polizeiautos zur Stelle. Und das obwohl ich eigentlich nur 2 Sterne Fahndungslevel hatte. Ich war sogar schon auf einem ziemlich hohen Berg, weit und breit keine Straße, den Hubschrauber abgeschüttelt, da kommt plötzlich ein Streifenwagen und rammt mich von dem Berg runter -> tot. 

Also das sind keine Polizisten, das sind Lemminge. 

Ich finde die Polizeiautos sollten nicht so übertrieben schnell sein (Gummiband KI wie bei Need for Speed) und in größeren Zeitabständen spawnen. Das wirkt irgendwie total lächerlich und unglaubwürdig wenn in einem kleinen Provinznest auf einmal 12 Polizeiwagen angefahren kommen, innerhalb weniger Sekunden.


----------



## omexlu26 (30. September 2013)

*GTA V Online!*

Hallo,

Wann ist der offizielle Start von "GTA V Online" heute abend um 24.01 Uhr oder doch erst morgen ?
Wäre dankbar für eine definitibe Uhrzeit.

Danke im voraus


----------



## undergrounderX (30. September 2013)

omexlu26 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wann ist der offizielle Start von "GTA V Online" heute abend um 24.01 Uhr oder doch erst morgen ?
> Wäre dankbar für eine definitibe Uhrzeit.
> ...



Rockstar hat keine genaue Zeit gesagt, was auch sehr sinnvoll ist. Würden sie z.B. 9 Uhr morgens angeben, wären einfach zu viele Zugriffe auf einmal da und nichts geht. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass es sich nicht lohnt heute Abend wach zu bleiben. Entweder GTA Online wird nicht freigeschaltet, oder ist Dauerüberlastet. 
Generell kann man davon ausgehen, dass die erste Woche dutzende Probleme auftreten werden. Die Verkaufserwartungen wurden schon weit übertroffen und mit so einen Ansturm hat man bei Rockstar nicht gerechnet. Also macht dir nicht allzu große Hoffnungen, weil bis frühestens nächste Woche Montag so gut wie nichts laufen wird


----------



## Kaylee (9. Oktober 2013)

Wie genau funktioniert eigentlich die Garage? Landet da immer das letzte Auto, das ich hatte? 

Gestern hatte ich nämlich plötzlich zwei gleiche Autos in meiner Garage übereinandergestapelt, so hab ich die da garantiert nicht reingestellt. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, war es ein Bug oder ein Feature? Hab erst angefangen zu spielen.


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2013)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Wie genau funktioniert eigentlich die Garage? Landet da immer das letzte Auto, das ich hatte?
> 
> Gestern hatte ich nämlich plötzlich zwei gleiche Autos in meiner Garage übereinandergestapelt, so hab ich die da garantiert nicht reingestellt. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, war es ein Bug oder ein Feature? Hab erst angefangen zu spielen.


 
Eigentlich werden da nur Autos gespeichert die du in der Garage abgestellt hast. Wenn dein Auto dupliziert wurde -> Glück gehabt.


----------



## Kaylee (10. Oktober 2013)

Kann ja trotzdem nur eines fahren. 

Zwischendrin hol ich mir meistens ein Auto von der Straße, bringt mehr Abwechslung. Aber was Schnelles in der Garage für Missionen ist auch immer gut. 

Die Polizeiautos fahren wirklich übertrieben schnell, die sind wohl grundsätzlich schneller, egal was man fährt. Ich war aber bisher nur in der Stadt, da ging das Loswerden immer gut. Mal sehen wie es dann weiter außerhalb wird.


----------



## Chemenu (10. Oktober 2013)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Kann ja trotzdem nur eines fahren.
> 
> Zwischendrin hol ich mir meistens ein Auto von der Straße, bringt mehr Abwechslung. Aber was Schnelles in der Garage für Missionen ist auch immer gut.



Das sollte man sich genau überlegen ob man ein evtl. für teuer Geld getuntes Auto aus der Garage für Missionen verwendet. 
Kann sein dass das Auto während der Mission zerstört wird oder aber einfach verschwindet, z.B. weil man in der Mission gezwungen wird in ein anderes Fahrzeug zu wechseln. Das Auto ist dann einfach weg, es taucht nicht wieder in der Garage auf. 



> Die Polizeiautos fahren wirklich übertrieben schnell, die sind wohl grundsätzlich schneller, egal was man fährt. Ich war aber bisher nur in der Stadt, da ging das Loswerden immer gut. Mal sehen wie es dann weiter außerhalb wird.


 In der Wüste hab ich immer noch massive Probleme, vor allem weil die Polizei auch immer weiß wo man sich aufhält, auch wenn man schon aus dem Sichtfeld entkommen ist. Die haben mich letztens sogar in einem Bahntunnel aufgespürt diese dreckigen Cheater. 
Zum Glück kam dann ein Zug auf den ich aufspringen konnte, da kommen die Hubschrauber komischerweise nicht hinterher. 

Ich find es übrigens total doof dass die Züge nie anhalten, sondern immer nur weiter fahren und ihre Runden drehen. Auch steuern kann man die Züge nicht, das war in San Andreas schon ne coole Sache. Ausserdem find ich es schade dass man die ganzen Fast Food Restaurants wie z.B. Ckuckin' Bell oder Up-n-Atom Burger nicht mehr betreten kann. Ich find nie irgendwas zu essen wenn ich mal gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin.^^


----------



## Kaylee (10. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das sollte man sich genau überlegen ob man ein evtl. für teuer Geld getuntes Auto aus der Garage für Missionen verwendet.
> Kann sein dass das Auto während der Mission zerstört wird oder aber einfach verschwindet, z.B. weil man in der Mission gezwungen wird in ein anderes Fahrzeug zu wechseln. Das Auto ist dann einfach weg, es taucht nicht wieder in der Garage auf.


 Okay... gut zu wissen. 

Das heißt man kann immer nur ein Auto besitzen, das welches in der Garage steht?


----------



## Chemenu (10. Oktober 2013)

Nein. Es gibt ja auch Garagen in denen mehrere Autos abgestellt werden können. Die werden dann natürlich auch alle gespeichert.
Nur sobald du ein Auto aus der Garage entfernst ist es nicht mehr gespeichert. Lässt du das Auto irgendwo stehen oder wird es zerstört ist es weg. Also wenn dir ein Auto besonders am Herzen liegt solltest du es nach Gebrauch wieder in der Garage parken.


----------



## Kaylee (19. Oktober 2013)

Wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht um es durchzuspielen? 

Ich spiele jeden Tag einige Stunden und habe noch nicht mal die Hälfte, ich sollte mich wohl mehr auf die Hauptstory konzentrieren und mich nicht dauernd von Nebenmissionen ablenken lassen. 

Welche der kaufbaren Gebäude lohnen sich denn am meisten? Und nutzt ihr gezielt den Stock Market? Bei dem blick ich noch nicht ganz durch.


----------



## Kaisan (19. Oktober 2013)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht um es durchzuspielen?



Habe die Hauptstory in rund 30 Stunden abschließen können, beschäftige mich aktuell hier und da mit den zahlreichen (übrigens hin und wieder grandiosen und kreativen) Nebenmissionen und habe aktuell mit allen Charakteren zusammen rund 70 Stunden auf dem Buckel (ohne Multiplayer). Zudem dürfte da durchaus noch ein wenig Luft nach oben sein; insgesamt dürfte man durchaus 100-120 Stunden brauchen, um wirklich alles zu sehen und auch den Multiplayer ausgiebig zu spielen.


----------



## Kaisan (19. Oktober 2013)

Finde es übrigens auch schade, dass kultige Fast Food-Ketten wie Burger Shot oder Cluckin´ Bell nicht mehr betretbar sind - habe mich schon gewundert, dass ich kaum eine Filiale gesehen habe. Aber hey, Sprunk gibt es immer noch - kleine Frage: Habt ihr irgendwo Pißwasser- oder Duche-Automaten gesehen? Würde das Zeug meinen Charakteren gerne mal spendieren ...


----------



## Chemenu (19. Oktober 2013)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr so gebraucht um es durchzuspielen?
> 
> Ich spiele jeden Tag einige Stunden und habe noch nicht mal die Hälfte, ich sollte mich wohl mehr auf die Hauptstory konzentrieren und mich nicht dauernd von Nebenmissionen ablenken lassen.
> 
> Welche der kaufbaren Gebäude lohnen sich denn am meisten? Und nutzt ihr gezielt den Stock Market? Bei dem blick ich noch nicht ganz durch.


 
Ich bin bei ca. 82 Stunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal der Golfclub dürfte am meisten Kohle abwerfen, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich jemals die $ 250.000.000 dafür zusammen kratzen soll...


----------



## Kaylee (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen 

1. Bringt es was, wenn ich mit Michael die Psychiater-Sessions mache? Wirkliche Auswirkungen hab ich bisher nämlich nicht bemerkt, außer dass mein Geldbeutel angezapft wird. Was schade wäre, irgendeinen Sinn sollte es doch haben. 

2. Wie kann man das Standard-Auto der Charaktere austauschen? Ich hab Michael etwas schön Schnelles in die Garage gestellt und gespeichert, trotzdem wars am Tag darauf weg und nur noch das Standardauto da.


----------



## Chemenu (24. Oktober 2013)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen
> 
> 1. Bringt es was, wenn ich mit Michael die Psychiater-Sessions mache? Wirkliche Auswirkungen hab ich bisher nämlich nicht bemerkt, außer dass mein Geldbeutel angezapft wird. Was schade wäre, irgendeinen Sinn sollte es doch haben.


Das weiß ich nicht, aber dass der Kerl ein Blutsauger ist merkt man ja ziemlich schnell.^^
Ich hab nach den Sitzungen immer seinen Sportwagen etwas lädiert, so als Rache dafür dass er eigentlich nur horrende Preise verlangt und dafür absolut nichts macht.  



> 2. Wie kann man das Standard-Auto der Charaktere austauschen? Ich hab Michael etwas schön Schnelles in die Garage gestellt und gespeichert, trotzdem wars am Tag darauf weg und nur noch das Standardauto da.


 Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren. Die Standardautos werden ja immer *vor* der Garage geparkt. Alles was in der Garage abgestellt wird sollte da eigentlich auch gespeichert werden. Aber den Standardwagen kann man nicht ändern, also Michael's primäres Fahrzeug wird immer der Obey Tailgater sein.


----------



## Sash12 (27. Oktober 2013)

Moin!
Meine Frage ist für welche Konsole soll ich mir GTA 5 holen, da ich beide besitze hab ich ja auswahl.
Beide Versionen sind ja scheinbar gleich gut, aber welche Version PS3 oder XBOX 360 könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Schon mal danke
Mfg
Sash12


----------



## Kaylee (29. Oktober 2013)

Da beide Versionen etwa gleich sein sollen (GTA 5 im Bildvergleich: Ist die Xbox 360 oder die PS3 optisch besser?), ist das wohl einfach eine Frage der eigenen Vorlieben. Willst du auch online spielen, welche Konsole findest du angenehmer, evtl. gibt es gute Angebote für eine Version - daran entscheidet es sich.

Ich besitze die PS 3 Version und mir ist negativ vor allem das Anti Aliasing und das Aufploppen von Objekten in der Ferne aufgefallen. Aber offenbar ist das auf der Xbox ähnlich, von daher wohl zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2013)

Am besten wird wohl die Version sein die noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde: Die PC-Version.


----------



## Sash12 (29. Oktober 2013)

Na dann wirds wohl die Xbox  360 Version, weil ich den Controller besser finde XD


----------



## Chemenu (17. November 2013)

Hab gestern endlich die 100% geschafft. Die letzten paar Prozentpünktchen waren ganz schön zeitintensiv. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lise-Lotte (21. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Am besten wird wohl die Version sein die noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde: Die PC-Version.


 Aber das war ja bei GTA 4 schon nicht so. Das habe ich mir für den PC gekauft, als es bei Steam so günstig war, und das ruckelt auf den schlechtesten Einstellungen, während Arkham City auf den besten butterweich läuft. Da kann die Grafik noch so gut sein im Optimum, wenn es schlecht portiert ist, bringt das auch nichts. Da gab es ja auch so eine Mod für noch bessere Grafik - icenhancer oder so - wie soll das gehen? Aber das ist off topic, ich hol mir GTA 5 zu Weihnachten!


----------



## PCamateur (21. November 2013)

Nur die Grafik allein, macht das Spiel ja nicht besser 

Wenn es inhaltlich gleich ist, dann nimmt man halt die Version, bei der die Steuerung für einen selbst am angenehmsten ist. 

Braucht man überall Gold für die 100% oder muss man "nur" alles abschließen?


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2013)

Hier ist eine Checkliste für die 100%.
100-Prozent-Checkliste (V) – GTA Wiki

Auch im Social Club Account kann man eine Checkliste einsehen (mit Karte), die hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (22. November 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Am besten wird wohl die Version sein die noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde: Die PC-Version.



Darauf warte ich ebenfalls. Das gute ist: Habe eh noch keinen PC auf dem GTA V auch nur ansatzweise funktionieren würde. Jetzt habe ich noch Zeit zu sparen!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Dezember 2013)

Test Test Test


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (5. Juni 2014)

PC-Version: Gerücht #137:

GTA V PC Spotted On Steam Database After Dead Rising 3 Leak? [PHOTOS] Game Code Found In Console Version Confirm Grand Theft Auto 5 For PC! : Trending News : KDramaStars


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2014)

Wenn etwas in der Steamdatenbank erscheint, dann ist das immer ein gutes Zeichen, dass da bald eine PC Version kommen könnte. In 95% der Fälle stimmt das ja dann auch.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Juni 2014)

Das Bild mit dem GTA V Eintrag ist offenbar ein Fake.
Hier der Link zum echten DB-Eintrag mit der dort abgebildeten ID:
SteamDB Unknown App 299700 · AppID: 299700 · Steam Database


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (5. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Made my Day!


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (12. Juni 2014)

"Jaja" Herr Dammes, scheint wohl doch kein Fake zu sein dass GTA V für den PC kommt und AUF STEAM ERHÄLTLICH SEIN WIRD


----------



## Enisra (12. Juni 2014)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> "Jaja" Herr Dammes, scheint wohl doch kein Fake zu sein dass GTA V für den PC kommt und AUF STEAM ERHÄLTLICH SEIN WIRD



das GTA5 kommt bedeutet nur nicht automatisch, dass der eintrag auch stimmt


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. Juni 2014)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> "Jaja" Herr Dammes, scheint wohl doch kein Fake zu sein dass GTA V für den PC kommt und AUF STEAM ERHÄLTLICH SEIN WIRD



Der damals verbreitete DB-Eintrag war definitv ein Fake.
Hier der richtige Eintrag: Grand Theft Auto V · AppID: 271590 · Steam Database
Ohne viel Schwierigkeit lässt sich erkennen, das die ID eine völlig andere ist.
Das GTA 5 nicht für den PC kommt habe ich damals nicht behauptet, sondern lediglich diesen Fake als ebensolchen entlarvt.
Daran hat sich auch jetzt nichts geändert.


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (14. Juni 2014)

Hauptsache kein GfWL, das ist das einzig Wichtige hier!


----------



## Enisra (14. Juni 2014)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Hauptsache kein GfWL, das ist das einzig Wichtige hier!



joa
wie auch


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2014)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Hauptsache kein GfWL, das ist das einzig Wichtige hier!



Bis vor ein paar Tagen lautete es vermutlich so "Das einzig wichtige ist doch daß GTA V auch für den PC erscheint"


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (14. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> joa
> wie auch



Naja, es könnte immerhin schon ein Nachfolger von diesem Mist in Planung sein. Aber falls es so kommen sollte, wird GTA V den zum Glück nicht mehr erleben. So war das gemeint


----------



## korezki (14. Juni 2014)

Wie heißt der Titelsong aus dem GTA 5 Teaser


----------



## Blechbuex (15. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die PC Ankündigung auf Steam gerade gelesen.
Veröffentlich "Fall 2014".
Also Weihnachten 2014.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2014)

Wird am Jahresende echt kuschelig mit den Spielereleases.


----------



## tapferertoaser (15. Juni 2014)

Blechbuex schrieb:


> Ich habe die PC Ankündigung auf Steam gerade gelesen.
> Veröffentlich "Fall 2014".
> Also Weihnachten 2014.



Fall heißt aber Herbst.  Ja das wird es in der Tat, oh man mein armer Geldbeutel.


----------



## Chronik (15. Juni 2014)

Heyo freu mich schon auf GTA V, bin schon seit GTA II, GTA-Fan.

Weiß schon einer die Systemvorraussetztung?
Mein Sys. ist ca. 4-5 Jahre alt (hab nen PCGH-PC mit einer GTX 580 dafür aber nur 4 GB Ram).


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2014)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Fall heißt aber Herbst.  Ja das wird es in der Tat, oh man mein armer Geldbeutel.



Mit üblicher Verschiebung könnte es tatsächlich Holiday 2014 (Weihnachten) werden. Aber Fall heißt Herbst. Aber selbst der Begriff ist relativ dehnbar (bis einschließlich November).


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit üblicher Verschiebung könnte es tatsächlich Holiday 2014 (Weihnachten) werden. Aber Fall heißt Herbst. Aber selbst der Begriff ist relativ dehnbar (bis einschließlich November).



ja, aber Holiday Season beginnt am Black Friday und der ist Ende Nov. und nja, irgendwo ist das schon ein Konkreterer Begriff als jetzt Herbst, der irgendwo nach ganz schwammiger Auslegung von September (obwohl erst am 23.9. Herbstanfang ist) bis zum 23.12 geht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber selbst der Begriff ist relativ dehnbar (bis einschließlich November).



Herbst ist nicht dehnbar.
Er beginnt am 22. September und endet am 21. Dezember.
Das ist jedes Jahr gleich.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Herbst ist nicht dehnbar.
> Er beginnt am 22. September und endet am 21. Dezember.
> Das ist jedes Jahr gleich.



naja, relativ
Weihnachten beginnt relativ gesehen von am 1. Sep, dann wenn die Wettersendungen behaupten es wäre Herbstanfang
Wobei sich hier Herbst bis in den Februar erstreckt hatte, bevor er nach 1h Winter von einem milden Frühling abgelöst wurde


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Juni 2014)

Klar hält sich das Wetter nicht an vorgegebene Zeiträume und auch die Meterologen nutzen einen anderen Kalender, was aber nur statistische Gründe hat.
Wichtig sind die astronomischen Daten, die mit der Erdbewegung im Sonnensystem zu tun haben.
Und danach geht der Herbst nun mal vom 22. September bis 21. Dezember.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Klar hält sich das Wetter nicht an vorgegebene Zeiträume und auch die Meterologen nutzen einen anderen Kalender, was aber nur statistische Gründe hat.
> Wichtig sind die astronomischen Daten, die mit der Erdbewegung im Sonnensystem zu tun haben.
> Und danach geht der Herbst nun mal vom 22. September bis 21. Dezember.



klar tut er das, aber die frage ob sich Marketingfutzies auch dafür interessieren


----------



## MichaelG (15. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Klar hält sich das Wetter nicht an vorgegebene Zeiträume und auch die Meterologen nutzen einen anderen Kalender, was aber nur statistische Gründe hat.
> Wichtig sind die astronomischen Daten, die mit der Erdbewegung im Sonnensystem zu tun haben.
> Und danach geht der Herbst nun mal vom 22. September bis 21. Dezember.



Mit dehnbar meinte ich eher bezogen auf den Releasezeitraum von GTA V: Herbst kann bereits Ende September bedeuten oder eben sogar Mitte Dezember. Wo wir dann eben fast bei Holiday (Weihnachten) wären.


----------



## Filben (4. Juli 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Weiß schon einer die Systemvorraussetztung?
> Mein Sys. ist ca. 4-5 Jahre alt (hab nen PCGH-PC mit einer GTX 580 dafür aber nur 4 GB Ram).


Wenn ich daran denke wie scheiße GTA IV für den PC "optimiert" war, sehe ich schwarz für dich


----------



## Chronik (5. Juli 2014)

Filben schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke wie scheiße GTA IV für den PC "optimiert" war, sehe ich schwarz für dich



Es ist ja nicht so dass ich mich mir einen neuen PCGH PC kaufen würde!
Kommt halt nur auf den RAM an!

Jap GTA 4 fürn PC war nicht so gut optimiert! Naja mal sehn RS was bei GTA 5 anderes macht?


----------



## Kreon (5. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Anfängerfrage: Wenn ich mit nem geklauten Auto in die Werkstatt fahre und es dort aufmotze (Tuning, Panzerung, Farbe, usw...) und es dann in einer Mission verliere, zerstöre oder es nicht mehr wiederfinde, ist dann die ganze Investition umsonst gewesen? Die Umbaumaßnahmen sind ja nicht gerade billig.


----------



## Filben (5. Juli 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Mal ne Anfängerfrage: Wenn ich mit nem geklauten Auto in die Werkstatt fahre und es dort aufmotze (Tuning, Panzerung, Farbe, usw...) und es dann in einer Mission verliere, zerstöre oder es nicht mehr wiederfinde, ist dann die ganze Investition umsonst gewesen?


Jep.

Nur die Autos, die dir gehören (z.B. bestellte) können in einer Garage oder vom Abschlepphof geholt werden. Geklaute Autos sollten nur dafür genutzt werden wofür sie geklaut wurden. Und das ist nicht Tuning  Wenn du Geld investieren willst, dann kauf dir lieber eins.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juli 2014)

Filben schrieb:


> Jep.
> 
> Nur die Autos, die dir gehören (z.B. bestellte) können in einer Garage oder vom Abschlepphof geholt werden. Geklaute Autos sollten nur dafür genutzt werden wofür sie geklaut wurden. Und das ist nicht Tuning  Wenn du Geld investieren willst, dann kauf dir lieber eins.



Man kann natürlich auch geklaute Autos tunen, in den Garagen abstellen und dann jederzeit wieder von dort abholen. Nur zerstören oder für Missionen verwenden sollte man die Autos nicht.
Habe ich schon auf Seite 1 erklärt: http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele...te-diskussionen-sammelthread.html#post9645737


----------



## PhilWinchester (19. April 2015)

Hi,

Ich kann seit heute GTA5 nicht mehr spielen, da das DirectX-9 Gerät nicht initialisiert werden kann.
Gestern funktionierte es jedoch noch 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. April 2015)

^Deinstalliere deinen Grafiktreiber und installiere ihn wieder.


----------



## Amboss (20. April 2015)

Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag? Genug GTA Fans hier, die Radau in einem Unterforum machen wollen?
http://forum.pcgames.de/forum/9341545-bin-fuer-zeitweilige-spezial-foren.html


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2015)

Amboss schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag? Genug GTA Fans hier, die Radau in einem Unterforum machen wollen?
> http://forum.pcgames.de/forum/9341545-bin-fuer-zeitweilige-spezial-foren.html



halte ich für überflüssig.
der hype schwillt doch in den nächsten tagen doch ohnehin -sehr wahrscheinlich- wieder ab.


----------



## USA911 (21. April 2015)

*PC*
Kann man eigentlich die Despawnzeit von Fahrzeugen beeinflussen? Teilweise verschwinden die Fahrzeug viel zu schnell.

Beispiel: Man erledigt aus dem Auto 2 moped fahrer. Steigt aus, geht die ca. 50-150m zu den beiden Leichen, dreht sich wider um und der Wagen den man benutzt hat ist weg.


----------



## Normen80 (24. April 2015)

Der Hype ist in der Tat völlig sinnfrei und schwillt mit Sicherheit schneller ab als man Kucken kann.
Von dem zum Teil buggy wirkendem Game-Play ganz zu schweigen.

Ansonsten ist das Spiel ist toll und hat riesen Potential, was leider verschwendet wird.
Single-Player ist echt klasse und sehr entspannend nach einem langen Arbeitstag. Kann man schön abschalten. Was meines Erachtens dem Sinn eines "Spiels" entspricht. 

GTA-Online hingegen ist in meinen Augen ein warloses Wirrwar! Sinnloses und eintöniges Rumgemätzel. 
Bei einem "Heist" machen die Mitspieler gerade was sie wollen. 
Das Balancing ist schlicht schei... Wie kann es sein das einer auf Stufe 69 mit oder gegen Spieler in Stufe 9 antritt (Hatte ich hier bei einem Raub).
A.- Problematik ist hier das der der mehr Abschüsse hat, mehr Knete bekommt. 
B.- Resulatat ist das ein paar wenige in ihrem Übereifer das gesamte "Team" (Ja Team mit Betonung, dachte es geht um "Team"-play bei einem Heist/Raub) einfach stehen lassen und im Alleingang das Ding drehen wollen. 
Nach geschätzten 20 Versuchen und 4 Stunden später gelingt das sicherlich auch, bringt aber Null Komma Null Spaß. Erstrecht nicht für die Mitspieler des "Heist". 

Autorennen...??? Echt jetzt??? 
Hey Need for Speed bringt mehr Fun, wenns um Rennen geht. 

Ein organisiertes Deathmatch lass ich mir ja noch gefallen. Ist schließlich ein Spiel mit einem Ar... voll Waffen 
Aber ich finde das sollte hier in GTA-Online nicht das Hauptthema sein. Dafür ist es zu Schade und einfach zu liebevoll mit vielen Details gestaltet. 
Rockstar-Games, wie wäre es mit mehr Co-Op? Blizzard hat es doch auch gepackt  (Da blickt jetzt mal der Diablo 3 Fan in mir durch). 
Das nächste Problem an der Tatsache das hier Jeder auf Jeden schießen kann ist, das man sich nicht in aller Ruhe auf der Open-World bewegen kann ohne gleich von einem gelangweiltem Mitspieler überfahren oder aus dem Heli erschossen zu werden. Erkundung und Kennenlernen des Spiels ist unmöglich. Die liebevolle Gestaltung der "Open-World" ist damit quasi für die Füße. 
Beheben könnte man das, zumindest teilweise, indem man die Mitspieler auf der Map unsichtbar macht und lediglich die Teammitglieder sichtbar sind (sog. Squats bilden). 
Weil wenn ich pausenlos ums Überleben hätte kämpfen wollen, hätte ich mir eher Battlefield oder CoD gekauft. Hier ist Los Santos das "Battlefield". 

Und da sind wir an dem Punkt wo "Entspannungs-Gamer" wie ich, versuchen die Tastatur durch das Display zu rammen. 
Der Online-Modus ist schlicht ein Fehlschlag wenn in absehbarer Zeit nicht einige Patches was daran verändern sollten. 
Die Single-Player Kampagne, mit rund 30 Stunden Spielzeit, ist für einen Kaufpreis von 50 bis 60€ einfach zu kurz geraten. 
Von dieser Sorte Spiele, auch hochgelobte und top bewertete, gab es schon viele viele viele die nach einigen Monaten wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden sind und nie wieder was von gehört wurde. 

Summa summarum 2 Sterne von mir.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> *PC*
> Kann man eigentlich die Despawnzeit von Fahrzeugen beeinflussen? Teilweise verschwinden die Fahrzeug viel zu schnell.
> 
> Beispiel: Man erledigt aus dem Auto 2 moped fahrer. Steigt aus, geht die ca. 50-150m zu den beiden Leichen, dreht sich wider um und der Wagen den man benutzt hat ist weg.


  Das ist aber auf keinen Fall immer so ^^  Ich bin schon oft aus dem Auto, hab was erledigt, und dann stand es immer noch da.

Ne andere Frage: nutzt jemand die ifruit-App ? Ich hab da Autos bestellt, aber wann und wie kommen die ingame an? ^^ 

Und: ich hab unten bei der Charakterwahl bei Trevor 2 Missionen und bei den anderen je 1 Mission stehen - aber auf der Map sehe ich nirgends diese eine Mission... kann man irgendwo die noch unerledigten Missionen anzeigen lassen?


----------



## USA911 (24. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab unten bei der Charakterwahl bei Trevor 2 Missionen und bei den  anderen je 1 Mission stehen - aber auf der Map sehe ich nirgends diese  eine Mission... kann man irgendwo die noch unerledigten Missionen  anzeigen lassen?



Könnte das die Kopfgeldjäger Mission sein? Denn die ist ja automatisch aktiv nach dem ersten Besuch, ohne das der Auftraggeber erneut angefahren / angezeigt wird.

(Habe sie schon komplett erledigt, daher kann ich nicht nachschauen wie es bei mir aussieht)


----------



## USA911 (2. Mai 2015)

Normen80 schrieb:


> GTA-Online hingegen ist in meinen Augen ein warloses Wirrwar! Sinnloses und eintöniges Rumgemätzel.



Sehe ich genauso. Er macht einfach keinen Spaß, vorallem ist er viel zu unausgereift.
Beispiel. Man ist in einer Reperaturwerkstatt und wird schön für alle Spieler angezeigt. Man verlässt die Garage und wird direkt von jemanden im Fahrzeug gekillt, weil der schön auf einen warten kann, und die Fahrzeuge immer an der gleichen Stelle die Werkstatt verlassen.

Genauso wie der passiv Modus. Warum funktioniert der nicht auch, wenn man in seinem privat Fahrzeug (nicht gestohlener Wagen) unterwegs ist?
Vorallem diese dauerhafte Sichtbarkeit auf der Minimap, passt einfach nicht, es ist doch viel spannender, wenn man den Gegner nur in einem bestimmten Radius sieht, bzw. sichtbar wird, wenn er verbrechen begangen hat oder bewaffnet durch die Gegend fährt/läuft (denn dann würde es auch mal Sinn machen, das man unbewaffnet unterwegs sein kann.). Oder das Gegner nur dauerhaft angezeigt werden, wenn sie einen getötet haben. Weil macht echt Spaß, das man gekillt wird, wieder spawned und der Gegner direckt einen wieder killen kann.

Schade, es ist kein wirklicher Multiplayer, wo man ZUSAMMEN spielen kann, sondern ein reiner PVP-Mod.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Könnte das die Kopfgeldjäger Mission sein? Denn die ist ja automatisch aktiv nach dem ersten Besuch, ohne das der Auftraggeber erneut angefahren / angezeigt wird.


 also, ich hab bei allen 3 Charakteren jeweils ne "1" stehen beim Charakterbild rechts unten, aber zB Trevor hat grad ne Kopfgeldjägermission per email UND noch ne Mission, bei der er Promi-Gegenstände beschaffen soll - da müsste dann ja ne 2 stehen ^^ Und bei den anderen ist auf der Map GAR nix zu sehen an Markierungen, außer natürlich Versteckt, gekaufte Gerage usw. 

Ich vermute, dass die Zahlen nur für Missionen gelten, die man noch nicht begonnen hat - Kopfgeldjäger und Promi-Gegenstände hab ich aber ja bereits begonnen.


----------



## Eckilowski (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Stockcar - Rennnen. Die tauchen bei mir nicht auf. Wißt ihr, ob die Rennen nur zu bestimmten Zeiten starten wie z.B. Franklins Straßenrennen (20-5Uhr)? Wo sie sind, weiß ich

Ich dachte schon, es hängt mit diesen Inhalten für "wiederkehrende Spieler" zusammen, weil ich "nur" die PC-Version habe. Aber die Affenkopf-Mosaiks sind drin...

Gruß Ecki


----------



## TheSinner (4. Mai 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Er macht einfach keinen Spaß, vorallem ist er viel zu unausgereift.
> Beispiel. Man ist in einer Reperaturwerkstatt und wird schön für alle Spieler angezeigt. Man verlässt die Garage und wird direkt von jemanden im Fahrzeug gekillt, weil der schön auf einen warten kann, und die Fahrzeuge immer an der gleichen Stelle die Werkstatt verlassen.



Passivmodus vorher aktivieren vermeidet genau das.



> Genauso wie der passiv Modus. Warum funktioniert der nicht auch, wenn man in seinem privat Fahrzeug (nicht gestohlener Wagen) unterwegs ist?



Er funktioniert sogar einwandfrei dann, keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst er täte das nicht - und ich hab zehn solcher Wagen und nie das Problem gehabt dass der Passivmodus nicht funktioniert hätte.




> . Weil macht echt Spaß, das man gekillt wird, wieder spawned und der Gegner direckt einen wieder killen kann.
> 
> Schade, es ist kein wirklicher Multiplayer, wo man ZUSAMMEN spielen kann, sondern ein reiner PVP-Mod.



Passivmodus, oder Invite-only session starten oder einfach mal Google benutzen oder eine Crew suchen für dauerhaft mehr Mitspieler etc. 
Ich hab das ganze Spiel bislang bis Level 65 nur und ausschließlich mit Freunden zusammen gerockt und wenn einer mal geganked wird, ganken wir die Leute einfach retour oder gehen auf Passivmode.

PvP macht bei mir vielleicht 5% bis 7% aus, den mit Abstand größten Teil verbringe ich in den zahllosen Jobs von diversen Auftraggebern (Gerald, Simeon, Ron, Trevor etc.) und ein weiterer signifikanter Teil besteht aus Heists.

Ist aber auch kein Wunder, dass sowenige hier Mitstreiter finden, ich hab vor zwei Wochen schon meinen Rockstar-Account u.A. einem der angeblich-auf-der-Suche-befindlichen Redakteure + diversen anderen Forenusern in einem anderen Thread geschrieben. Resonanz? 2 Anfragen, davon beide angenommen aber nur einen davon bisher ingame je gesehen.

Communities finden einen nicht von selbst, man findet Communities oder erschafft eigene. Das bedeutet, dass man darin mehr investiert als ein "lol hi".

Meine Freundschaftsliste füllt sich langsam aber allmählich mit kompetenten Mitstreitern und wer mag kann mich gern unter "Harleyquincey" hinzufügen. Ein Hinweis dazu: ich rede ausschließlich englisch wenn ich nicht 100% sicher bin dass alle Anwesenden deutsch verstehen. Damit muss man klarkommen wenn man gelegentlich zu Heists und Co. eingeladen werden mag, zudem bin ich hauptsächlich an Wochenenden aktiv. Ich suche nicht so oft neue Mitstreiter da ich bereits entsprechend einige habe, bin aber gern immer wieder sporadisch bereit wen mitzunehmen, insbesondere wenn man sich vorher meldet und anfragt .


----------



## USA911 (4. Mai 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Er funktioniert sogar einwandfrei dann, keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst er täte das nicht


Weil ich schon des öftere trotz Passivmodus aus dem Wagen geschossen wurde (auch ohne Kopfgeld). Dadurch binich ja darauf gekommen, das er nicht in Fahrzeugen gilt.


----------



## TheSinner (4. Mai 2015)

Das ist eigentlich nur via Cheat, Soldaten, Gang oder Polizei möglich. Man kann zwar andere Spieler auch im P-Mode töten, das ist aber deutlich aufwändiger (Cargobob, Haken an Fahrzeug, über Wasser droppen etc.)

Auf Nummer sicher gehen nicht erschossen zu werden kannst du wenn du unter Optionen -> Online "Invite only session" nutzt (oder wie auch immer es auf deutsch heißen mag), zudem die Optionen suchst + aktivierst die dich als Host auch nach einem beendeten Job beibehalten + das Matchmaking auf "closed" setzt (auch in den allg. Optionen!). So erprobt an 100+ Jobs meinerseits, auch wenn ich nur selten in "invite only" Sessions spiele 

So startet jeder Job mit dir alleine, dir als Host und es joinen erst dann Spieler wenn DU das so willst und Matchmaking manuell auf "open" stellst oder Auto-Invite machst etc.


----------



## Eckilowski (4. Mai 2015)

Oder braucht man für die Stockcar-Rennen zwingend große Garagen, damit die Rennen auftauchen?


----------



## USA911 (5. Mai 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> ...



Inzwischen funktioniert der "passiv Modus". Es wurden mir zum Beispiel die Gegenspieler auch nicht als "Geist" angezeigt. Keine Ahnung ob es nun ein Benutzer- oder Programmfehler war. Es funktioniert inzwischen und macht den Online Part erträglicher.


----------



## TheSinner (5. Mai 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Inzwischen funktioniert der "passiv Modus". Es wurden mir zum Beispiel die Gegenspieler auch nicht als "Geist" angezeigt. Keine Ahnung ob es nun ein Benutzer- oder Programmfehler war. Es funktioniert inzwischen und macht den Online Part erträglicher.



Das freut mich zu hören, keine Ahnung woran das gelegen haben mag - die Hauptsache ist doch es funktioniert nun.


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (17. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Was ist eure Einschätzung: Wird es GTA 5 in nächster Zeit nochmal irgendwo im Angebot geben? Ist da irgendein Sale um die Ecke? Ich hatte gedacht, dass das Spiel inzwischen günstiger zu haben wäre, aber es steht immer noch bei 45€ ...


----------



## SystemError2 (25. September 2015)

habe seit gestern durchgehend Probleme, das Day-One Update herunterzuladen. In Endlosschleife folgendes Problem: Launcher lädt für einige Sekunden mit vollem Speed, stoppt dann mit der Meldung "Verbindung unterbrochen", dann "Downloadintegrität wird verifiziert", dann setzt der Download wieder an derselben Stelle wie VORHER an, sprich er startet seinen Download in meinem Fall immer bei 2,02GB von 3,14 "neu" und kommt einfach nicht voran. Hin und wieder setzt er total aus mit "Rockstar Updateservice nicht verfügbar".

Internetverbindung besteht jedoch durchgehend, habs mittlerweile mehrfach mit Ping-Befehl überprüft und andere Downloads (nicht gleichzeitig) funktionieren auch allesamt problemlos.

Bisher finde ich dazu nur Beiträge, die aus der Zeit stammen als GTA V veröffentlicht wurde, aber mittlerweile sollte sich der Sturm doch gelegt haben, oder?
*
Kurzum die Frage: Hat noch jemand beschriebenes Problem (Updater hängt wie ne alte Schallplatte) und kennt vor allem eine Lösung dafür?  Bzw als Notlösung: kann man jenes Update auch irgendwo ohne den Launcher runterladen? Finde da bisher nur sehr zwielichtige Angaben dazu*


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. September 2015)

SystemError2 schrieb:


> habe seit gestern durchgehend Probleme, das Day-One Update herunterzuladen. In Endlosschleife folgendes Problem: Launcher lädt für einige Sekunden mit vollem Speed, stoppt dann mit der Meldung "Verbindung unterbrochen", dann "Downloadintegrität wird verifiziert", dann setzt der Download wieder an derselben Stelle wie VORHER an, sprich er startet seinen Download in meinem Fall immer bei 2,02GB von 3,14 "neu" und kommt einfach nicht voran. Hin und wieder setzt er total aus mit "Rockstar Updateservice nicht verfügbar".
> 
> Internetverbindung besteht jedoch durchgehend, habs mittlerweile mehrfach mit Ping-Befehl überprüft und andere Downloads (nicht gleichzeitig) funktionieren auch allesamt problemlos.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Nein da hat sich NICHTS geändert

Mittels MEGA Files habe ich mir meine GTA V Version zusammengebastelt ( funktioniert nur im Single-Player). Ach ja ich bin Käufer / Besitzer einer Retail Fassung / VOLLPREIS)


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2015)

Rockstar hat da, was die Server betrifft, anscheinend wirklich nur das Minimum gemacht. Es ist oft total Glücksache. Mal hat man die volle Geschwindigkeit und kann voll durchladen und dann ein andermal geht fast gar nichts.
Man betet also bei jedem Update, dass man es gerade gut erwischt, weil es sonst ewig dauern kann.


----------



## FalloutEffect (7. November 2015)

Ich habe nun auch GTAV nach paar Wochen (mit einigen Unterbrechungen) durchgespielt. An sich ein schönes Spiel, aber es wurde trotzt dieses Riesenareal im Singleplay sehr viel Potential verschenkt. 40% weniger Haupt-Missionen als in GTA 4 und das trotzt drei Charakteren. Klar kann man nebenbei mehr Sachen machen, aber im Grunde genommen fand ich die Hauptstory auch nicht mal sonderlich mitreißend oder innovativ. Da fand ich die Geschichte des Lonely Wolf in der Mafiawelt von Liberty City viel besser, verzwickter und persönlicher. LC hatte einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert, ganz anders als Los Santos. Die Missionen waren irgendwie auch nicht spannend, das lag aber vielleicht an diesen Checkpoints und der Tatsache das man nicht jede Mission neustarten muss. Der Herausforderungsgrad war auch nicht so hoch. Jedenfalls fehlte mir irgendwie eine Mission wie der geniale Bankraub in GTA 4 oder das Ausräumen eines Lagerhauses um Roman zu retten. Die Nebencharaktere waren auch stärker, kein durchgeknallter Brucie oder dauerndbedröhnter Jacob. Trevor war mir zugegebenermaßen sogar auch irgendwie zu extrem.  Naja und irgendwie fehlte mir bisschen mehr von der Franklinstory. Die meiner Meinung nach viel mehr Potential hatte, eine gute Gangster- und Unterwelt für Los Santos auszuarbeiten. Den Onlinemodus habe ich kurz angespielt, aber nach zwei Missionen weggelegt. Das ist nicht mein Ding.

Zusammenfassend bin ich etwas enttäuscht von Story und Storylänge, aber Spass hat es trotztdem gemacht. Die Atmosphäre ist nicht so düster wie in GTA 4, was sicher daran liegt das es zum sonnigen Los Santos nicht passt. Vorallem gefallen haht mir die wiederkehrende Rollenspielelemente und einige Nebenmissionen die an GTA SA erinnerten.


----------

